# Esquema luces de giro en moto (indicador del tablero)



## Contraband (Sep 13, 2014)

Hola, tengo una moto a la cual le estoy cambiando las luces comunes por led, ya cambie la luz de stop/posición, las luces de giros y las del tablero, en el intercambio de luces me surgió un inconveniente el cual lo pude solucionar pero me quedo una duda grande y es con respecto al indicador de luces de giro que esta en el tablero, no logro entender como funciona... el indicador (es un foco de 12v 3w, adjunto una foto) se prende al ritmo de las luces de giro siempre que activo el lado izquierdo o el lado derecho; del foco salen 2 cables uno naranja y otro celeste, ambos cables son los que llevan 12v a las luces de giro derechas e izquierdas según el color del cable, les adjunto un esquema de las luces según lo vi yo cuando desarme la moto!

¿como funciona el indicador de giro que va en el tablero?, ¿porque no tiene un cable a masa?

Gracias!


PD: les adjunto un video de las luces!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

Contraband dijo:


> . . . . *¿como funciona el indicador de giro que va en el tablero?, ¿porque no tiene un cable a masa?*
> 
> Gracias!. . . .



Hace maza a través de las lámparas que *NO* están encendidas, quedando en serie con estas.

Esto permite que funcione indicando el giro de ambos sentidos de giro, si NO fuera así se necesitaría un interruptor y/o destellador mas complejo.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 14, 2014)

¿Y te funciona bien con leds?
Lo malo es que los led son raritos para hacer esos inventos de series.

Si tienes problemas puede que acabes antes poniendo un led para cada lado.


----------



## Contraband (Sep 15, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace maza a través de las lámparas que *NO* están encendidas, quedando en serie con estas.
> 
> Esto permite que funcione indicando el giro de ambos sentidos de giro, si NO fuera así se necesitaría un interruptor y/o destellador mas complejo.



Muchas gracias!!, por favor corregime si me equivoco:

Cuando la moto enciende las luces de giro izquierdas se enciende el indicador de giro del tablero (que esta conectado en serie con las luces derechas) pero las luces de giro derechas no se encienden porque la tensión no es la suficiente, debido a la caída que produce la conexión en serie! (¿?), siempre hablando de focos normales de 12v 10w y el indicador de 12v 3w.

Ahora creo que entiendo porque cuando conecte las luces de giro que hice con leds a mi moto y también a la de un amigo (adjunto un video), al accionar los giros solo funcionaban como balizas y al desconectar el indicador del tablero funcionaban de manera normal!








PD: cerraste el tema en donde explicabas como hacer FLUX casero y quería decirte que el mio funciona de maravilla!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2014)

Contraband dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!, por favor corregime si me equivoco:
> 
> Cuando la moto enciende las luces de giro izquierdas se enciende el indicador de giro del tablero (que esta conectado en serie con las luces derechas) pero las luces de giro derechas no se encienden porque la tensión no es la suficiente, debido a la caída que produce la conexión en serie! (¿?), siempre hablando de focos normales de 12v 10w y el indicador de 12v 3w.


Correcto, a las lámparas de giro que están "Inactivas" casi no les llega tensión.


> Ahora creo que entiendo porque cuando conecte las luces de giro que hice con leds a mi moto y también a la de un amigo (adjunto un video), al accionar los giros solo funcionaban como balizas y al desconectar el indicador del tablero funcionaban de manera normal!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DMsbxF6L3k



 Correcto (nuevamente), los LED consumen tan poco que igual encienden.


> PD: cerraste el tema en donde explicabas como hacer FLUX casero y quería decirte que el mio funciona de maravilla!!


Gracias, pero ese tema no daba para mas


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2014)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Hace maza a través de las lámparas que *NO* están encendidas, quedando en serie con estas.
> 
> Esto permite que funcione indicando el giro de ambos sentidos de giro, si NO fuera así se necesitaría un interruptor y/o destellador mas complejo.




_______________________________________________________________________

El indicador común funciona cuando es de filamento. Porque no le afectan los sentidos de la corriente.

Si queremos un indicador común con LED, creo que tendremos que poner dos LEDs en antiparalelo juntos en el mismo piloto, más la resistencia común en serie.

Porque si ponemos un LED solo...según sea el intermitente derecho o el izquierdo el que encendamos, la corriente irá en un sentido o en el otro. En un sentido se encenderá el LED.

En el sentido contrario no se encenderá. Por eso creo que hay que poner dos LEDs en antiparalelo y la resistencia protectora común en  serie, si no queremos "que los tres vatios serie  con las bombillas de 10 Vatios, no nos chafen los LEDs".

Si los faros de los intermitentes han sido sustituídos por faros leds...tambíen habrá que poner resistencia protectora porque siempre habrá un solo diodo LED en serie con todos los LEDs de los faros delantero y trasero de cada lado.


(Estoy hablando sin haber experimentado eso, pero sospecho que ocurrirá así).


----------



## Contraband (Sep 17, 2014)

dearlana dijo:


> Si queremos un indicador común con LED, creo que tendremos que poner dos LEDs en antiparalelo juntos en el mismo piloto, más la resistencia común en serie.
> 
> Porque si ponemos un LED solo...según sea el intermitente derecho o el izquierdo el que encendamos, la corriente irá en un sentido o en el otro. En un sentido se encenderá el LED.
> 
> En el sentido contrario no se encenderá. Por eso creo que hay que poner dos LEDs en antiparalelo y la resistencia protectora común en  serie, si no queremos "que los tres vatios serie  con las bombillas de 10 Vatios, no nos chafen los LEDs".



Para solucionar el problema se me había ocurrido eso!, pero cuando lo lleve a la practica no me funciono y creo que fue por error mio, me parece que la maza de las lamparas estaba desconectada en el momento que probé los led, entonces decidí usar 2 led en los cuales uno sus patas negativas le coloco 1 resistencia y la llevo al negativo mas cercano. también se me había ocurrido usar 1 led con 2 diodos pero no lo hice!, en fin... la moto quedo así:






Hasta ahora funciona muy bien, el voltaje no baja tanto como antes, solo hay una cosa que me hace algo de ruido... y es un parpadeo en las luces de giro... cuando la moto esta apagada funcionan bien pero cuando esta en marcha parpadea un poco...

las luces funcionan con un destellador electrónico compuesto por un 555 y en la salida un regulador 7809 con sus respectivos capacitores, también le agregue a modo de "solucion" en los giros delanteros un capacitor electrolítico de 100uf y 16v, pero todo sigue igual... cada luz de giro consume 0.4ma y trabaja a 9v, en fin... creo que por un tiempo la voy a dejar así para ver como funciona todo!

Gracias!


----------



## Contraband (Sep 27, 2014)

Hola, revivo esto para hacer una consulta relacionada al indicador de giro:

Cuando conecto en la parte trasera de la moto a modo plug and play luces de posición/stop y giros, estos últimos actúan solo en modo balizas devido a que el indicador de giro del tablero esta conectado en serie con estas, mi pregunta es:

 hay algún modo no invasivo (sin tocar la instalación de la moto) para que los giros led funcionen normalmente?

Intente simular la caída de tension de un foco común (12v 10w) con 6 led en serie de 2.1v c/u colocados en serie con el indicador, pero no funciono... prenden los led y el indicador no (y tendría que ser al revés), tambien intente simular la carga del foco con unas resistencias pero tampoco funciono

Podría usar algún transistor a modo de relay?, no se que hacer, no se me ocurre mas nada... alguna pista u orientación?

Gracias

PD: en la parte trasera tengo y puedo utilizar los 2 cables de giro ambos positivos, cable de posición AC, cable de stop positivo, un cable para iluminar la patente que tambien es AC y maza por 4 cables


----------

